# Need a proper routine :(



## ivan_ivan (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi all ! I am working out at gym since 2014. But my progress is not that good . I have changed my gym as in the machines weren't good in my old gym. But in my new gym there are good equipments ! 

Now, From a long time I am searching for a proper workout routine. Can anyone please give me a free workout routine ? I know nothing comes for free.. but still searching as in I am quite broke right now. In my active routine Chest,back,bicep,tricep,legs,shoulder all are divided in specific days. I am 5.11 feet long my weight is 78 kg. I have low amount of fat in my body. I am trying to make a wide chest and bigger arms and forearms..

Please help me out  Thanks in advance ! Tc.

Ivan.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/118-Sheiko


----------



## Dex (Jul 16, 2016)

You seem like you are doing well. Low body fat, 172lbs at 5.1ft. You must look huge.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 16, 2016)

PHUL. Power hypertrophy Upper/Lower.


----------



## thqmas (Jul 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/118-Sheiko



What is that? A new shaker for your protein powder? A new weight you shake to get results? Or even worse, Boris Sheiko? If it's the latter, prepare to suffer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2016)

Dex said:


> You seem like you are doing well. Low body fat, 172lbs at 5.1ft. You must look huge.



That's 5'11"


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 16, 2016)

LOL! Bloody Yanks


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 17, 2016)

5'11" needing some multi vitamins to add to your diet so u can get out of the toothpick look. I take animal pak and a good protein.
Eat bro and eat tell u feel like ur going to die.
Buy Costco toilet paper cause ur going to be shitting allot


----------



## ivan_ivan (Jul 18, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> 5'11" needing some multi vitamins to add to your diet so u can get out of the toothpick look. I take animal pak and a good protein.
> Eat bro and eat tell u feel like ur going to die.
> Buy Costco toilet paper cause ur going to be shitting allot



Thanks  a lot bro ! I will eat a lot bro ! I but can you help me to make a routine?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2016)

ivan_ivan said:


> Thanks  a lot bro ! I will eat a lot bro ! I but can you help me to make a routine?



Designing a training program takes time and knowledge.  It's doubtful you will get that for nothing.  

Look at the link I posted above...


----------



## automatondan (Aug 13, 2016)

thqmas said:


> What is that? A new shaker for your protein powder? A new weight you shake to get results? Or even worse, Boris Sheiko? If it's the latter, prepare to suffer.



Just tried to look at the original links and they don't work anymore unfortunately....


----------



## thqmas (Aug 13, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Just tried to look at the original links and they don't work anymore unfortunately....



Luckily you can just google Boris Sheiko:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Boris+Sheiko#


----------



## automatondan (Aug 13, 2016)

Ya thanks man, I realized this after I posted my comment... Got them all downloaded to my phone now!


----------

